# مشكلة طالب في كلية الهندسة



## ابو علوة (21 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم 
الاخوة والاخوات
دون أي مقدمات أنا طالب في السنة الثانية 
قسم المدنية ولدي مشكلة في الرسم الهندسي وأحس ان الرسم الهندسي يحتاج لدرجة عالية من الموهبة والمهارات لا على الخطوات وبسبب هذه المادة أفكر في تك كلية الهندسة
ثم ثانيا أنا الان أدرس مواد أحسها بعيدة عن مجال عملي ولهذا السبب أحس أني اذا تخرجت باذن الله سأكون محسوب على المهندسين وأستحي بأن أقول أني أدرس في كلية الهندسة
سادتي لم أرفع اليكم الشكوى الا أني متيقن بأني سأجد عندكم الحل 
لأن كما يقال نصف رأيك عند أخيك الذي لم تلده أمك وأكبر من بيوم أفهم منك بسنة
سادتي هذه شكواي أتمنى أن أجد عندكم الحل


----------



## الفارس الصبري (28 أغسطس 2006)

يا أخي الحياة الجامعة غير والحياة العملية غير وحتشوف الفرق 

مش لازم أي شي درسته حتشوفه في حياتك العملية
والدراسة في الجامعة أكاديمية وليست فنيه


----------



## سماييل آجاني (28 أغسطس 2006)

أخي الكريم 
الرسم هو لغة المهندسين ولا يمكن ان تصبح مهندسا ذو أفق واسع ما لم تتعلم الرسم الهندسي وهو بدوره يحتاح الى الصبر والمثابرة ولايمكنك ان تتقنها خلال يوم وأعتقد انه بأمكانك أن تدخل دورات تدريبية او تستشير أحد أصدقائك ممن يملكون المهارة واليد في الرسم اوتحصل على مراجع ومصادر وهي كثيرة وتقوم بأداء التدريبات والتمرينات التي فيهاو ولكونك في القسم المدني فالامر أهون حيث لا تحتاج الى ذلك الخيال الواسع والمهارة الفائقة لو كنت في القسم المعماري .
يحتاج المهندس أن يلم بعلوم أخرى اضافة الى اختصاصه ليستطيع أن يكون بحق مهندس ناجح في حياته العملية وهل تدرس الهندسة في مدرسة أعدادية حتى تستحي أن تقول انا مهندس .
الجامعة هي البوابة التي تدخل وتخرج منها ليعلمك علوم الهندسة وكيف تصبح مهندسا ولا يخرجك مهندسا ويبقى عليك أن تستزيد من العلوم وتراجع ما تلقيته في الجامعة والحياة العملية هي تطبيق لما تعلمته, كيف تستطيع أن تطبق المواصفات والمعايير الهندسية أذا لم تكن متسلحا بالعلوم النظرية .


----------



## أحمد داود (28 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ ابو علوه : انا اصغر منك فأنا مازلت بالسنه الاولى بقسم الهندسه المدنيه ولكنى قد تدفعنى حاجه لأن ارد عليك فلى وجه نظر اتمنى ان تتقبل قرائتها وان حتى لم تعترف بها
فأنا ارى ان قسم الهندسه المدنيه هو من الاقسام التى تحتاج للتدريب الميدانى كثيرا فأرى ان لم ترى تحسن لك فى المستوى الدراسى وذلك لدراسه مقررات لك بعيده عن القسم فلا تقلق حل مشكلتك متمثل فى التدريب الميدانى فإن تدربت كثيرا زاد تحسن فى مجال قسم الهندسه المدنيه 
وبخصوص الرسم الهندسى المدنى فأنا اعترف انه حقا لا يحتاج الموهبه او المهارات كله يعتمد على استخدام المسطره حرف تى والمثلثات وليتحسن مستواك فى الرسم المدنى عليك بالتدريب على الرسم كثيرا فيمكنك تكليف نفسك برسم يوميا لوحه على الاقل خاصه فى الاجازات فذلك يزيد من سرعتك فى الرسم ويساعدك على تحسين مستواك فى الرسم
وفقك الله

اخوك 

[glow="66ff00"] 
أحمد داود
[/glow]


----------



## Abu Hammad (29 أغسطس 2006)

يأخي العزيز أبو علوة 
قد المسألة في البداية صعبة مثل الكتابة على كيبور الجهاز في أول الأمر بعد مدة من التعود لاتستغني عنها -أنا أمي كمبيوتروأجد صعوبة في الكتابة على الحاسب -بعد التخرج إن شاء الله سوف تجد نفسك تصمم لنا الأعمد والبلاطات وأحمال المبنى والتغطيات الجميلة وترسمها بالحاسب الآلي على أغلب الأوقات أوتصممها و ترسمها سكتشات باليد وتعطيها الرسام الهندسي ليقوم بالرسم .


----------



## ابو علوة (2 سبتمبر 2006)

أساتذتي الفارس_سماييل_أحمد داود_ابو حمد
كلامكم عسل وبكل صدق أرجع الي الأمل
وباذن الله سأكون مهندس متميز


----------



## محمود مرزوق (5 سبتمبر 2006)

يا اخي كل شئ بالممارسة

واليوم الرسم بالكومبيوتر اصبح موجودا

ولا تقلق ابدا بخصوص العملي والنظري

فقد قال لنا احد الدكاترة

نحن هنا نعلمك كيف تكون مهندس ولكن لا نعلمك ان تكون مهندس

بمعني صناعة التفكير الهندسي وليس صناعة المهندس

وبالنسبة للرسم فلا تقلق ابدا اخي الكريم

ولا تقول هذه موهبة وهذا الكلام

نعم منه موهبة ولكنه كاي مادة اخري تحتاج لتمرين وصبر

يعني مش كله موهبة

وعذرا لو كان كلامي ملغبط لاني لسه صغير بالنسبة لكم

ولكن يصعب عليا ان يقود الشيطان احد اخوتي لترك كلية الهندسة لهذه الاسباب

اخي انا اعلم انسان ترك كلية الهندسة بسبب ما ولكنه بعد ذلك ( بيضرب نفسه بالجزمة ) الان

وانا اقصد المعني الحرفي للكلام وهو منقول لي من والدتي عن زوج احد صديقاتها

ونسأل الله الهداية والتوفيق

والله المستعان

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## مهندس سعد بن فريح (3 أكتوبر 2006)

أخي توكل على وشد الحيل


----------



## مهندس سعد بن فريح (3 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا للقائمين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## ابوايوب (23 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي ما تتعب 
الرسم الهندسي لا يحتاج الا شوية ممارسة 
وبعدين هناك الأن كثير من البرامج تغنيك عنه في المستقبل 
لا تيأس ولا تمل 
فأنا اكبر مثال لك 
كنت لا اطيق المادة 
لكن بعد ممارستي لها اصبحت اسهل شئ 
المشكل يكون في الرغبة او عدمها
اذا كان لديك رغبة في دراسة الهندسة فامضي 
ولكن عليك ان تعرف انك بحاجة لبذل الكثير من الوقت والتدريب 
لكي تكون ناجحا


----------



## حسن محمد حسن دملخي (24 نوفمبر 2006)

مرحبا يا اخ ابو علوي.........ركز بالرسم الهندسي وراح تشوف انه جميل وشيق جدا وما يحتج لموهبة عالية فكر قبل ما تعمل اي شي...........المهنس حسن دملخي...فلسطين


----------



## مهندس ايمن نافع (13 يناير 2007)

استعن باللة وحاول تنمية مهاراتك


----------



## amontilladow (15 يناير 2007)

iam ahmad yaseen from joradn this is my fourth year in studying engineering and i have encountered the same problem with the engineering drawing but i overcome this problem so be patient and you will do the same thing


----------



## مهندس إستشاري (7 فبراير 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟


----------



## مهندس إستشاري (7 فبراير 2007)

؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ؟؟؟ ؟...


----------



## م/سحر (25 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته.اؤكد لك ان الرسم الهندسي كان من اثقل المواد بالنسبه لي وخاصة في اعدادي ولكن مع الاصرار علي الفهم ثم التدريب كان الامر ايسر حالا.واعلم ان لكل انسان ملكه ينفرد بها عن غيره.فاسمع اخي هذا.روي ان احدا بلغ به الاكتئاب من يقينه بضعف قدراته وموهبته انه قرر الانتحار ولكنه اراد ان يبلغ اهله ولكن بكتابة جواب وبعدان انتهي من كتابه الجواب احذ يتمعن ما كتبه فجذب انتباهه خطه حيث وجده رائعا فرجع عن قراره وايقن لكل انسان موهبه ينفرد بها عن غيره ولعل هذا من حكمة الله علينا حتي يعين كل منا الاخر.والله المستعان


----------



## الشااااعر (27 فبراير 2007)

يا جماعة الحين الرسم الهندسي لغة المهندس 

بعتقد مش شرط يعني 

انا في سنة 3 ميكانيكا وبرضو بعاني من نفس الموضوع


----------



## المهندس قسام (24 مارس 2007)

أخي الحبيب حاول أن تمارس في الرسم وأن تأخد
 دورات مكثفه خارج الجامعة 


حتى يكون لديك خبره بالرسم . 

 لاتنسى 

 ( الدورات المكثفه )



والله يوفقك .​


----------



## المهدي العرفي (25 مارس 2007)

عليك بالتدريب على دراسة الرسومات الهندسية على يد مهندس متخصص كفترة تدريبية ومن الان حتى تتمكن من فهم مفاتيح الرسم وفي العالم الذي حولنا لايطلق على المتخرج مهندسا الا بعد مرور 5 سنوات من التدريب معتمدا من مهندس متخصص اشرف على التدريب .


----------



## مهند عمر سليمان (28 مارس 2007)

انا بنفس المستوى في الرسم الهندسي فانصحك باستخدام برنامج الاوتوكاد وستجد فيه المتعة والسهولة
اخوك مهند........................


----------



## eamas2005 (7 أبريل 2007)

انا اتفق معك فيما يتعلق بالمواد الدراسيه التي لا تتصل بالهندسه باي طريقه
و فيما يتعلق بالرسم فهو اهم شيئ في الهندسه و خاصه الرسم باستخدام برانمج autocad و اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## رضا رمضان (10 أبريل 2007)

انا زى زيك بس خدها نصيحة الرسم خارج الكلية غير داخلها وبالذات انك مهندس مدنى مش معمارى
انا بالفرقة الثالثة


----------



## أسماء محمد زعتر (11 أبريل 2007)

أولا أنا أيضا فى المرحلة التانية قسم كهرباء وجامعة المنصورة
يعنى اصعب من الصعوبة بس لازم تخلى أملك فى ربنا كبييييييييير أوي أوي
لان ربنا هوا اللي هيعنا على الأزمات 
وبجد نصيحة منى لا تترك عقلك لفكرة ترك الكلية
لان كل الكليات صعبة والمهم مش السهولة لكن المهم المستقبل
اللي ان شاء الله هيكون مشرق وجميل
وبالنسبة للرسم هيكون سهل جدا بالممارسة 
توكل على الله:12:


----------



## مهم (30 أبريل 2007)

شد حيلك فى المادة واستشير زملائك واصدقائك وخليهم يفهموك وابدا اول خطوة وجرب وانت انشالله بتلاحظ الفرق الكبير وانك بديت تفهم فى المادة ومافى شى تتعلمة بالسهولة واتمنى لكم دوام التوفيق .


----------



## ADEL ADEL (30 أبريل 2007)

انصحك بالاستمرار في العمل والاجتهاد واعلم ان اللة لا يضيع عملك


----------



## ريمون عدلي (30 أبريل 2007)

صدقني في اشياء تعطي ولا تؤخذ؟
اتمني ان الله يهدي سرك لانه وحده قادر علي كل شئ
وشكرا


----------



## nazarnazar (28 مايو 2007)

أرسم كل شىء تراه امامك وأصبر فالكثير منا عانى من الرسم الهندسي في البداية .الرسم في الهندسة المدنية هين جداً بالنسبة الى الرسم الميكانيكي ورغم ذلك فأن الممارسة والخيال والثقة بالنفس ستجعلك تسيطر ليس على الرسم الهندسي فقط ولكن على كل مقررات الهندسة .
ثق بالله وبنفسك ........وفقك الله


----------



## dinosoreng (30 مايو 2007)

الهندسة فن يلزمها فنان والرسم هو لغة هذا الفن


----------



## محمد سعيد خير (21 يوليو 2007)

السؤال الذي يطرح نفسه كيف نجحت في السنه الاولي من بعد التخصص ياعزيزي طالما يصعب عليك الرسم الهندسي ومواد الهندسه المدني؟


----------



## م:وحيد على (29 أغسطس 2007)

استعن بالله واهتم بالدراسه واترك الياس
وابدا من جديد......من السهل تعلم اى شى فى اى وقت بالتوكل على الله والعزيمة الصادقة


----------



## nazarnazar (30 أغسطس 2007)

كما قلت سابقا ارسم اي شى تراه وحاول ان تتخيل التفاصيل الدقيقة واطلب مساعدة زملائك ومدرسيك , حاول مع زملائك ان تعمل مسابقة في الرسم الهندسي بينكم وليس المهم ان تفوز انت ولكن المهم ان تستفيد من معرفة زملائك.
توكل على الله وثق بنفسك


----------



## ابو الجوزاء (30 أغسطس 2007)

انا ياخي مجتاز المادة هذة بتقدير ممتاز واول بدياتي كانت رديئة جدا ولكن قمت بتطويرها برسم اكبر عدد من الرسومات ومقارنتها بالرسومات الصحيحة وهذا هو الاهم وبعدها ولله الحمد تطورت كثيرا حتى انني الان وبعد مرور وقت على دراستي ارى انني لازلت مبدعا في الرسم الهندسي


----------



## ziad752002 (30 أغسطس 2007)

اخي الكريم .. ان مادة الرسم الهندسي بحد ذاتها تعتبر فن ..فالزم هذه المادة لانها تلازمك في حياتك العملية


----------



## ياسين 1962 (5 أكتوبر 2007)

لكوني طالبة كلية الهندسة قسم ميكانيك واعرف ما معنى الرسم الهندسي انصحك بالتالي
اولا عليك التحلي بالصبر بالنسبة لي ارسم لمدة خمس او ست ساعات هذه فقط الواجبات المنزلية من غير ثلاث ساعات المتمثلة بالمحاضرة
ثانيا عندما تبدا بالرسم ضع كامل تركيزك على الرسم المعطى 
ثالثا كلما تسنى لك الوقت تسلى(ولو هي صعبة لكن سوف تعتاد)برسم وتخيل المساقط والمقاطع --الخ
مجرد افكار على مسودات ليس من المهم ان تطبق عمليا في ورقة نموذجية
رابعا حدد النقطة المثالية التي سوف تنطلق منها في الرسم وحدد المقاسات وماهو اكبر قياس وتخيله على الورقة قبل التنفبذ تصور انك رسمت وفي نهاية المطاف وجدت ان مساحة الورقة غير مثالية للرسم ماذا يحدث لك 0خامسا عندما تبدا بالرسم ضع الساعة امامك دائما وتحدى الوقت سادسا تحلى بالثقة فان كنت واثقا من نفسك وقدرتك تستطيع ان تحل نصف المشاكل واخيرا استعن بالله وتوكل عليه وابدا وتذكر ان لكل بداية نهاية


----------



## معروف خليفة (5 أكتوبر 2007)

عزيزى 
ليس هناك دراسات أو علوم لاتفيد ( إجعلها قاعدة لك وانت فى بداية مشوار الدراسة والتأهيل ) ودائما تطلع لفكرة المادة العلمية وفيما تبحث حتى تبقى معك طوال حياتك وسوف تجد خلال حياتك العملية أنك تحتاج للرجوع لبعض تلك المواد لبحث وحل مشاكل فعلية , أما عن مشكلة الرسم الهندسى فدعنى أذكر لك أننى كنت واحد من الذين لايعانون أدنى مشكلة فى هذه المادة أو مادة الوصفية ومعى كثير من الزملاء نظرا لقدرتنا على التخيل ( وهذه ملكة لاشك فى ذلك ) , ولكن على الجانب الآخر أذكر أنه كان هناك بعض الزملاء يعانون الكثير من هذه المواد وكانت حصص هذه المواد بمثابة عذاب وتعذيب , كنت أجدهم أثنا السكشن فى حالة توتر ( أذان حمراء ووجوه مشدودة ) , ولكن معظمهم بالمثابرة والتركيز وصلوا لدرجة الإجادة التامة فى هذه المادة , فلاتنعى هما وثق بذلك , ولكن ثابر وناضل


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (11 أكتوبر 2007)

الهندسة هي الرسم في القسم المعماري والمدني
والهندسة هي الرياضيات والفيزياء والميكانيكا في قسمي (الكهرباء والميكانيكا)
والواقع العملي غير كده خالص
وأنا مش خبير ولا حاجة
أنا طالب إعدادي بكلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس وعايش في دور مهندس


----------



## نور الدين الراوي (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*توكل على الله*

*هون عليك اخي الحبيب

وبالنسبة للرسم الهندسي فيحتاج الى ممارسة وليس العيب ان تخطأ لعدة مرات ولكن العيب ان تيأس 

واقول لك ان الذين يرسمون بشكل جيد ليسو باحسن منك !!! وما فرقك عنهم !!! هي فقط الممارسة ومنها تكتسب الخبرة

وبالنسبة للجامعة فانها لا تخرجك مهندسا ولكنها تعلمك كيف تكون مهندس ناجح والباقي على شطارتك

فالهندسة فيها افق واسع رحب للابداعات اكثر من غيرها من الكليات فتوكل على الله ولا تيأس ولا تضع الفشل نصب عينيك ،،،

وفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

**اخوك في الله
نور الدين الراوي
*​


----------



## فاتح روما (21 أكتوبر 2007)

أخى العزيز الدراسه شى والحياه العمليه شى أخر 
أستعن بالله وبعد إنتهاء الدراسه هتمكون مهندس متميز إن شاء اله


----------



## رضا رمضان (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة 
يا بنى انا كنت مثلك ولكن مايهمكش 
بعد التخرج مش هتفرق كتير 
لان الرسم بعد الفدراسة هيكون اسهل بكتييييييييييييييييييير
طالما رسم مدنى
والسلام ختلم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 مارس 2009)

أخي العزيز أنت في الثاني وبديت ولازم تكمل والرجوع إلى الوراء أعتبره الهزيمة والمهندس الناجح لايهزم بسهولة لذلك توكل على الله وأحصل على المساعدة في هذه المادة لكي تكمل ..........


----------



## gadag (21 يونيو 2009)

اهميه الرسم الهندسي هي الخيال انا م\كنت فاشله فيه بعدين الديكتور قالي تعاملي معاه علي انه عمليه نحت واقترح عليه ان اقوم بهذا علي قطعه صابون
لكن الفكره لم تعجبني فبدات ارسم اسكتش للمساقط وبعدين ابدا ارسم هندسي لان اصبح لدي تصور عام للشكل اقدر اعرف منه ان كنت ماشيه صح ولا لا الان انا مهندسه ديكور واعتقد ان لدي تميز لكن مازلت اسعي لتميز اكثر بالتوفيق وبلاش الياس لان بكره هاتقابل ناس هاتحاول تحبطك عشان لو تميزت هيا هاتنكشف وغيره من المنافساتغير الشريفه قبل ماتحبط من ماده اعمل حساب الحياه وتذكر 
المؤمن القوي خيرا عند الله من المؤمن الضعيف 
شوف انت عايز تبقي ايه
سلام


----------



## عبد القادر محمد اد (21 يونيو 2009)

توكل علي الله وابدأ بالرسم الساهل فالاصعب


----------



## عبد القادر محمد اد (21 يونيو 2009)

وفقك الله وراد معرفتك


----------



## مهندسه اثار (14 يوليو 2009)

اخي لاتغلط وتترك الهندسة بسبب الرسم الهندسي الذي اصلا يحتاج الى التدريب المستمر ولايحتاج موهبة او مهارة .انا مثلا دخلت الهندسة بسبب المعدل وكان حلمي ادخل كلية الطب وكانت دراستي صعبة لاني لم اكن احبها ولكن عند تخرجي وتعييني اصبحت من خيرة المهندسات بالنسبة لمكان عملي واصبحت احب الهندسة المدنية جدا واشجع على دخولها


----------



## aimano (18 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم كلنا مررنا بظروف مشابهة ولكن بالارادة تستطيع ان تتغلب على مشكلتك التي ستصبح من الماضي
وفقك الله


----------



## aimano (18 يوليو 2009)

اخي الكريم مشكلتك بسيطة المهم ان تكون ارادتك قوية وستتخطاها بإذن الله


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الأخ العزيز .. يمكنك التغلب على هذه المشكلة بالإستعانة بكتاب الرسم الهندسي .. وهو من تأليف المهندس / أحمد زكي حلمي ، الكتاب صادر عن دار مجموعة النيل العربية بالقاهرة .
وأحب أعرفك بأن هذا الكتاب ممتاذ .. ممتاذ .. ممتاذ . وسوف تتغلب على مشكلتك وبالتالي ستستفاد منه بمشيئة الله .. ولا تنساني بالدعاء لي ولجميع الطلاب بالتوفيق والنجاح . 
والسلام عليكم .
مصطفي عبد الحميد علي
طالب بكلية الهندسة .. جامعة عبن شمس .. القاهرة


----------



## ميسون احمد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي الفاضل اذا كانت الكلية مفروض عليك لن تحبها 
اما اذا كانت هي رغبتك يجب عليك محارب اوهامك اولا وضع في ذهنك انت موهوب وتحب هذا المادة وسوف تبدع فيها مع مرور الوقت تجد نفسك تحسنت الى الافضل بكتير وقمك ببعض التغيرات في الافكار السلبية وحولها الى افكار ايجابية وحاول دائما ان تجعل الرسم هواية وليس شيئا مفروض عليك ادعوا الله كثير ان يعونك علي ما عزمت علية ان على كل شئ قدير هذا بعض الحلول البسيط جدا ارجوا من الله ان يساعدك


----------



## مهندسة التكنولوجية (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي كلنا واجهتنا في البداية مشاكل مع الرسم الهندسي لكن لو تضع واهسك ويا لتجدة فن جميل جدا ومهارة حركة اليد ولكن تعلم واسال وثابر مو عيب اني بالمثابرة والتواصل حتى بدون خصوصي تخرجت من الاوائل على القسواللة يوفقك ويوفق الجميع


----------



## en walid (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أي العزيز من الاخلاق انني اذا رايت زميل لي في مائزق ان اساعه العبد لله لسه داخل اعدادي ولكني من صنايع ودخلتسنين معهدفني صناعي ببورسعيد وبفضل الله عندي موهبه الرسم فاذا رارتد المساعده عليك ان تتصل بي بعد ان مشرف الموقع هذا من اجل المساعد وارجو ان اكون قد تسببت في مشكله وهذا لوجه الله سبحانه وتعالي 

[email protected]


----------



## en walid (24 سبتمبر 2009)

أرجو ان قد لا اكون تسببت في مشكله فهذا من اجل العلم ولوجه الله سبحانه وتعالي 

شكر واحترام وتقدير لاعضاء المنتدئ


----------

